# Equipamento para casa (amador)



## JCB (10 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Caros membros,

Peço o auxílio de quem me puder orientar, no sentido de adquirir o equipamento correcto para ter sempre as seguintes informações: temperatura interior em 2 cômodos da casa e exterior, humidade interior.
O que pretendo é um equipamento básico, que não consuma muitas pilhas e funcional.

Agradeço desde já a vossa ajuda!

Um bem haja a todos,

JCB


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2010 às 10:46)

JCB disse:


> Caros membros,
> 
> Peço o auxílio de quem me puder orientar, no sentido de adquirir o equipamento correcto para ter sempre as seguintes informações: temperatura interior em 2 cômodos da casa e exterior, humidade interior.
> O que pretendo é um equipamento básico, que não consuma muitas pilhas e funcional.
> ...



Qualquer estação das mais básicas que tenha termómetro e higrómetro faz esse trabalho. 

A consola de recepção faz as medições no interior de casa e o sensor wireless no exterior.

Media Markt, Radio Popular, Worten, são algumas das lojas onde se encontra esse tipo de equipamento básico. Mas antes de comprares diz ao certo o que pretendes comprar e, se for necessário, alguém pode aconselhar uma escolha melhor.


----------



## zejorge (25 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

Olá amigos

Vejam, a estação mais fiãvel até agora construida


----------

